# FREEVIEW users - please read regarding channel changes



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

On 1st October, FTN is being renamed Virgin1 and the schedules will change to be 24 hour. Previously all platforms received the same version of FTN, but Freeview viewers will get a reduced service (6pm to 6am). 

Because of this, a new callsign/channel is required on Freeview for Virgin 1 to provide the correct schedule. This should appear over this weekend and the original FTN/Virgin1 callsign will be removed around a week later. 



On 15th October, the transmissions hours of UKTV History will be reduced on Freeview. Previously all platforms received the same version of UKTV History, but Freeview viewers will soon a reduced service (7am to 6pm). 

Because of this, a new callsign/channel is required on Freeview for UKTV History. This should appear over this weekend and the original UKTV History will be removed around a week later. 



The original callsigns will be removed around a week after the new callsigns are added - meaning users have around a week to recreate any active SPs, etc.



Sky and Cable viewers already have the correct callsigns.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ozsat said:


> On 15th October, the transmissions hours of UKTV History will be reduced on Freeview. Previously all platforms received the same version of UKTV History, but Freeview viewers will soon a reduced service (7am to 6pm).


So now evening UK History is being wiped out on Freeview. Yet this is one of the launch Freeview channels that was part of the original bid.

What timeshare channel is appearing in place of these evening hours exactly? Another TopUpTv pay channel or something else?

Another year or so and all the Sky channels on Freeview may also become pay Murdoch football and movie channels. So what will be left that is free on Freeview. Only additional channels from the Beeb, ITV, C4 and Five plus a few shopping channels it seems.  :down: :down: :down:


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Dave (UKTV G2) is going on Freeview from 15th October


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Some people seem to have missed this post from a couple of weeks back.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

I missed it! Saw that UKHIST had been zapped from Tivo last night (and my season passes with it)


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It has been mention before that messages should be sent to users to warn them - but the posts here indicate than people seem to ignore the messages they get - so not really worth the effort I would say.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Don't forget to re-scan you Freeview boxes to get UKTV History on 12 and Dave on 19.

Without a rescan they will be on the wrong numbers.


----------

